# Marquis Daniels a Celtic?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The Celtics will sign Marquis Daniels for their biannual exception if the Pacers aren't interested in a sign-and-trade.

A league source told Yahoo! Sports on Friday that Daniels had committed to sign with Boston.



- From mark spears' twitter, realgm wiretap and a few other places

really like this signing assuming it goes through


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh HELL yes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Oh HELL yes.


:champagne:


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

nice! 


Next Step: Re-sign Big Baby Davis


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

It's looking more and more likely that Big Baby will be our backup PF next season. Detroit just signed Chris Wilcox, meaning they now have Villanueva, Brown, Maxiell, and Wilcox manning the 2 big man positions. I'm not 100% sure about their money, but I don't think Detroit has enough to pry BBD away, and plus it looks like the core of their big man rotation is set anyways.

Hopefully this will be a sign and trade involving Tony Allen so we can get rid of our log jam at the wings- not only getting rid of dead weight but also giving Walker and Giddens an opportunity to develop.

So assuming our 2nd unit consists of House, Daniels, Big Baby, and Sheed, we just need to find one more good backup. People are saying we need a backup PG, but I don't see any good ones at all. Lue and Carter are pretty terrible, and I'm not gonna trust Gabe Pruitt just yet, as he's too small to guard SG's and just hasn't shown much overall.

So here's what I think:

- The backup PG's on the market are terrible players. Our backup PG's are too inexperienced/just not good enough. 

- Ideally, you'd want a big PG next to House- one who'll do bring the ball up on offense, and one who'll guard SG's on defense. 

- Marquis Daniels can be that big PG. Not even really a PG, just someone who'll bring the ball up the court. He's known for his versatility, and he's a quick, capable ballhandler, so why not? And obviously he's got the size to guard wings. He's the perfect backcourt match for House.

- Moving Marquis to PG would allow us to sign an actual decent NBA player (unlike Lue or Carter) like Matt Barnes. Barnes is the best realistic get for us, and as I've said many times before, is a perfect fit. He's a versatile, tough player who can shoot and is very compatible with our star players. He played for less than $1 million last year, so its not like he'll demand a lotta money. Cleveland and Orlando are pursuing him, but they've spent a lotta money. We should try to sign him for the LLE- he's just a much better basketball player than any of those backup PG's.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

What can fans tell me about Marquis Daniels as I'm not familar with him. I like his size at 6'6 and 14pts a game looks like a great signing.

I for one would not be surprised to see Hunter back up Rondo at the PG position this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

UNHFan said:


> What can fans tell me about Marquis Daniels as I'm not familar with him. I like his size at 6'6 and 14pts a game looks like a great signing.


For that little, yes, he's a great signing. He has almost no range outside 12 feet, which was really annoying in Obie's offense. He'd constantly be left open for 3's, and he'd almost always miss them. Even from 16-18 ft. he's not a very good shooter. However, he is a very sneaky/smart player without the ball. Any good PG can find him open under the basket a few times a game. He's not a bad slasher, but because of his knee injuries, athletically, he's a little past his prime and is losing quickness. He's a terrible decision maker, though, which is why he should never play PG. Fine ball handler, really, for a Shooting Guard, but I'd never want him to play point. He can make some smart passes, but overall, I wouldn't call him a good passer. Defensively, he's quick on his feet and tries to stay with his man, but he's not very strong so it doesn't work out so well sometimes. I wouldn't call him a great defender, but solid, definitely.

Overall, great signing. He'll wow you sometimes with how effortlessly he scores around the basket, then have you sighing at every horrible shot and pass.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Quis almost like a Grant Hill clone- slasher, good ball handler, no 3 point shot, skinny yet athletic, good defender.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Quis almost like a Grant Hill clone- slasher, good ball handler, no 3 point shot, skinny yet athletic, good defender.


Thug? ... 


I'm just playing MD is an excellent pickup. He's a great scorer and tries his heart out each and every game from what I've seen. 

I hate the Celtics, why didn't I pick them as my franchise when I started following the NBA?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not sure exactly what Bird and Danny are working on here but its taking a while... be nice to have this official asap


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The completely unsubstantiated rumour floating around is that Bird & Ainge are discussing a larger deal involving T.J. Ford (along with a Marquis Daniels sign & trade). Take it with a [strike]grain[/strike] 50lb bag of salt.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh that would definitely take more time, and would explain things a bit more... if they were trying to get a third team involved, and the Pacers were trying to move TJ

Be nice to get some other asset from a third team while dealing our scraps


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, if there's any truth to the T.J. Ford rumour, it's an indication that there's another bigger deal coming. They aren't spending $17 million on Ford to play 16-18 minutes a night (since there's no possible way to have he and Rondo on the floor at the same time). It would be a sign that Ray/jon are on their way somewhere in a blockbuster.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought about that too... and its always a possibility

I would think we would be helping Indy move Ford to a third team though

If we gave up all our expirings and young guys to help make contracts work (Scal, TA, Giddens, Pruitt, Walker) we could end up with Daniels, and another player from the third team

I would like to just use TA/Pruitt and get it over with


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

From Twitter



Marquis Daniels said:


> Done deal


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hopefully this gets confirmed today or tomorrow so we can move on


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought this deal was great for Boston, but I feel like I heard it forever ago. How come I cannot find it confirmed anywhere? What's going on with this move?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Still trying to work out details of a sign and trade

basically, all parties preffer a sign and trade, so we can keep him for more than one season, he can get paid more and Indy gets something in return

however, the hold up is our old friend Tony Allen, who Indy wants nothing to do with... and apparently neither does any team we have contacted about a 3 way trade

It will get done regardless, as he has said he will sign for the LLE if all else fails

but yeh, would be nice to have this confirmed so we can move on


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Reports say should be done by the end of the week... again lol


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

well thats a relief he wants to play here. i mean nothing against tony allen and bill walker, but id rather have someone with instant offense and good defense to back up pierce not one or the other. 
plus this move is what will help ALOT in the playoffs.

Once Marquis joins we have one more spot open on the roster...any takers?

Mikki Moore sucked, Marbury is eating lotion on youtube...umm yeaaaaahhhh. BACKUP POINT GUARD is needed...massively. I wouldve liked to see J-Will as a backup but he went to Orlando. Is Travis Deiner available? He's not bad in all honesty. I've seen him play a few times when i lived in Indy the past year or two.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

UNHFan said:


> What can fans tell me about Marquis Daniels as I'm not familar with him. I like his size at 6'6 and 14pts a game looks like a great signing.
> 
> I for one would not be surprised to see Hunter back up Rondo at the PG position this season.


Daniels did time Indy and Dallas as an athletic 6th man, spark off the bench. Small injury issues, but he's capable of helping in the playoffs with solid defense and quick feet. Intensity and tattoos make him an instant fan favorite, along with that wormy hair and crazy smile. Overall he's a perfect fit in a rough system like Detroit, but im sure halfway through the season him, sheed and kg will be laughing, howling and yelling at refs. But this is really...believe it or not...the banner 18 signing. with a mid-season PG pickup.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

His twitter has said hes going to be in boston next week apparently.. so maybe, finally this will come to an end


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The long wait for Marquis Daniels is nearing its end. According to sources, the Celtics expect to sign the 6-6 swingman tomorrow to a contract for the biannual exception.
> 
> The delay in getting Daniels officially into Green was caused by the team trying to work out a sign and trade that would benefit both the Celts and Indiana, the club Daniels is leaving.
> 
> The Celtics were hoping to make such a move to clear some roster space while getting Daniels more than the nearly $2 million he will get for 2009-10. Had they been able to come up with something palatable for all sides — a three-team trade was being sought — the Pacers would have been able to get something for their departing free agent.


http://bostonherald.com/blogs/sports/celtics/?p=396&srvc=home&position=recent


----------

